# Any reputable dog trainers in OK..SchH, IPO, good decoys.



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

Anyone know of any reputable dog trainers in Oklahoma. I'm trying to get an early start on finding one. I have a little time, but would like to have one lined up before the time comes....I will not be sending my dog off for training without me....I want to stick with the handler role during this. What about reputable decoys in OK....From my research, the decoy can make or ruin a dog....

I've been in a roll today posting things,,,,lol.....Don't get sick of me yet....


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Contact Kathy Watson at Valiantdale Kennel in Tulsa.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Where in OK? In the Tulsa area, Clickety split dog training. Susanne is my breeder and knows GSD's.


----------



## MrsFergione (Jul 7, 2013)

Our club in OKC is great, has a few really good helpers/decoys. OK Metro Working Dog Group. In Edmond I recommend Sam Vivona depending on when you are needing training. He's expecting a litter in January so is most likely not taking many clients until after that's settled down. In Cache down by Lawton, Bill Jenkins at Texoma K-9 Training Center. He trains police K9, tracking, schutzhund, personal protection etc as well as basic puppy obedience.


----------



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

dawnandjr said:


> Where in OK? In the Tulsa area, Clickety split dog training. Susanne is my breeder and knows GSD's.


I live in Ponca City, OK.....North Central Oklahoma...About 80 miles South of Wichita....


----------



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

Looks like I will be driving at least an hour and half to find someone reputable. Tulsa and OKC is about a 1 1/2 hour drive. Wichita is about an hour and 15 minutes....I will use my breeder for a lot of things, (40 minute drive), but I will need to talk to her about decoy work. I'm pretty sure she does it and knows what she is doing.....But I will need to talk to her first.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

If you want to try your hand at herding sometime, you have a trainer/judge in Ponca City.


----------



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

dogfaeries said:


> If you want to try your hand at herding sometime, you have a trainer/judge in Ponca City.


This is something I might be greatly interested in also. Thank you


----------

